
M44 (Cyanide Device) - onetimemanytime
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M44_(cyanide_device)
======
drew-y
I live in Idaho. A couple years ago a boy and his dog where walking in the
foothills near their house and ran into one. It killed the dog and nearly
killed the kid. These are a terrible idea. They should especially never be
placed so close to a city like it was in this case.

~~~
bazooka_penguin
Let's also ban bug bombs. Maybe canned raid too. Ever get that stuff in your
face? Hooo boy. Cant have that now can we

~~~
mffnbs
Do you often find raid attacking people in the wild?

------
silveira
I highly recommend the book Coyote America: A Natural and Supernatural History
by Dan Flores. I had no idea of what coyotes went through in the recent
history in America.

~~~
Bartweiss
Thank you! Flores is excellent, I loved Caprock Canyonlands, but I'd never
heard of this book.

------
ceejayoz
This is presumably here because the Trump Administration just reauthorized
their use: [https://www.ktvq.com/news/national-news/trump-
administration...](https://www.ktvq.com/news/national-news/trump-
administration-reauthorizes-use-of-cyanide-bombs-to-kill-wild-animals)

~~~
lostphilosopher
(Editing, I wrote from memory and wasn't quite right.)

There's evidence that suggests[1] that efforts to control Coyote populations
by killing them off are less effective than we thought - as the Coyote
population drops in one area it creates a vacuum filled by coyotes from
another area + increased reproduction, resulting in areas that underwent
"coyote control" having spent a lot of time/money/effort and being back where
they started at the end of it.

I can't verify a word of this, but I found the possibility interesting.

(I'm generally against any indiscriminate traps like these. I'm fine with
hunting coyotes, but a device like this is too much of a risk to non-coyotes -
as other commenters have already pointed out.)

1\. [https://www.npr.org/2019/06/14/730056855/killing-coyotes-
is-...](https://www.npr.org/2019/06/14/730056855/killing-coyotes-is-not-as-
effective-as-once-thought-researchers-say)

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Why shouldn't someone be able to place these on their own property? Sure it
creates a coyote vacuum but by definition said vacuum has less coyotes in it
than the surrounding area. You then only have to deal with the ones that show
up rather than an entire population. These seem useful for people who raise
chickens and other small livestock that would be very attractive to coyotes.
Obviously they need to be used carefully, like anything else that's designed
specifically to be poisonous but these seem safer and more targeted than
leaving out a dead varmint that's been laced with poison.

~~~
CamperBob2
_Why shouldn 't someone be able to place these on their own property?_

For the same reason I'm not allowed to duct-tape a shotgun to a chair and tie
the trigger to my doorknob.

~~~
nihonde
That’s what the law calls a “mantrap” if anyone wants to do more homework.

------
ggm
Similar devices and approaches to species specific killing are highly
important in environments like NZ and parts of Australia where introduced
invasive predators are killing vulnerable native species.

------
p1esk
Sounds like a very bad idea.

